# Weber Kettle Premium vs Master Touch



## DLP4412 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am debating between the premium and master touch versions. Do you think it's worth splurging on the master touch? If it's worth the upgrade, anyone have a master touch in a color other than black? I watched a few YouTube videos where the users complained about the paint job. Also, do you think the slow n sear is worth it or are the charcoal baskets enough?

Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 7, 2020)

sawhorseray
 uses a slow n sear alot maybe he will chime in


----------



## kruizer (Jul 7, 2020)

I have the Premium and it does everything I need it to. I also have the slow and sear and that thing is the boss.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 7, 2020)

Performer all  the way, the baskets and gas lighting work great, been driving mine for a long time lol


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 7, 2020)

My first Weber was a Premium that I loved.  I did upgrade to the Master Touch grill grate after a while.  If this is going to be your only grill, I would jump on a Slow-n-Sear.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 8, 2020)

I wouldn't know the difference between a Master Touch and a Premium but I'd imagine they're both 22" kettles. Whichever one you choose you definitely want to get the Slow-n-Sear,  and the Vortex. Between the two there's nothing you can't do, and do well. If I was only going to have one smoker it'd be a 26" Weber with both those attachments. Just my 2¢. RAY


----------



## DLP4412 (Jul 10, 2020)

I bought a pit barrel cooker and thinking I'm just going to get the premium with the SnS and Vortex. I'm curious if any of you have any smoker controllers? I had a flame boss on my BGE but I sold it. I keep seeing videos of folks drilling holes in their kettle but not sure I want to do that. Thoughts?


----------



## mike243 (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't use any controller on mine, it is pretty easy to  keep the temps stable, I found out a long time ago to sneak up on the temp you want to run, if you shoot way past it fuel is hard to choke back once is is roaring,  I run the top mostly open and try to control the temp with the bottom vents, I love the swing up grate which allows me to add charcoal or wood during use, also the baskets work well to keep a nice divide for offset cooking. I would build a 26" Weber performer if I didn't have a 36" cowboy grill when I need some more room


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2020)

DLP4412 said:


> I'm just going to get the premium with the SnS and Vortex.


Been cooking on kettles a long time . I don't see a need for the vortex or the SnS . Just my opinion . 
Put that money in a 26 " or a performer . I have both and love 'em . 


DLP4412 said:


> I keep seeing videos of folks drilling holes in their kettle but not sure I want to do that. Thoughts?


I wouldn't do that . 


mike243 said:


> I don't use any controller on mine, it is pretty easy to keep the temps stable, I found out a long time ago to sneak up on the temp you want to run,


True . Doesn't take much adjustment on the one touch clean out to add air , because it works all 3 slots . 
I use a snake method on the 26 . I've had it run 10 hours @ 260 and was still going when I pulled the meat off .


----------

